# how many feet do you climb per mile ridden????



## jifdave (3 Oct 2012)

I was looking through my strava data and realised i have ridden 599 miles and climbed 27,805ft.

it left me wondering how many feet i've climbed per mile ridden and if i am climbing enough hills on my rides.

so.... 27,805 / 599 = 46.42(simplified to 2dp)

how many feet do you climb per mile???


----------



## ACS (3 Oct 2012)

For 2012 - 54.45


----------



## Baggy (3 Oct 2012)

No idea over the full year as I don't record everything by GPS, but looking at the last few rides on Garmin it comes out at 87.88


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2012)

Baggy said:


> No idea over the full year as I don't record everything by GPS, but looking at the last few rides on Garmin it comes out at 87.88


Move.


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2012)

14.22 well it is Suffolk.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2012)

40.12 - No hills in Londres, so I'm told...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2012)

It varies, but I just worked out that Sunday's Season of Mists hilly 100 km audax from Hebden Bridge is about 135 ft per mile!


----------



## MrJamie (3 Oct 2012)

20.05, much higher than i expected though!


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2012)

30.68.


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> 40.12 - No hills in Londres, so I'm told...


I've seen your strava :P I know you're going for those KOM's and purposefully doing reps.


----------



## Baggy (3 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> Move.


At some point I'll probably have to, it will be cheaper than knee replacements.



ColinJ said:


> It varies, but I just worked out that Sunday's Season of Mists hilly 100 km audax from Hebden Bridge is about 135 ft per mile!


Dustman Dave's Demon Hilly Audax is 147ft per mile...! Not ridden it, never going to!


----------



## tincaman (4 Oct 2012)

75.9 in Devon for the last 950 miles


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Oct 2012)

all time is 55 however my commute is 76.2 depending on the route!!!

Distance 1,489.6mi
Time 105hr 54m
Elev Gain 82,057ft
Rides 198


----------



## taximan (4 Oct 2012)

64.08 over 2,850 miles in North Yorkshire


----------



## Steve Saunders (4 Oct 2012)

so far this year 3472 miles with 129,000 ft of climbing ... so ~ 37ft / mile. Didn't expect it to be that high as it's fairly flat around here, but I do tend to seek out hills on weekend rides.


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> 14.22 well it is Suffolk.


 
I'm still winning


----------



## Crackle (4 Oct 2012)

Terty tree - pretty much flat around here. It is harder on the flat than for you hill dwellers though. I mean, you pretty much always have to pedal, no relaxing downhills.


----------



## Toulbox (4 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> Terty tree - pretty much flat around here. It is harder on the flat than for you hill dwellers though. I mean, you pretty much always have to pedal, no relaxing downhills.


You try riding up 20%ers and tell me that again!


----------



## LosingFocus (4 Oct 2012)

34.3 ft/m (across both road and mtb) in flattish Essex.


----------



## Davidc (4 Oct 2012)

No idea, don't really care much either.

I know some individual ride numbers. If I ride from here out across the levels it'll be about 3 ft/mile for the whole ride. From here to the top of the Blackdowns or Quantocks then about 200ft/mile one way. Here to Bridgewater and back on the canal, 1 ft/mile if you're lucky.

I can understand why an individual hill is of interest, and just about for the aggregated uphills of an individual ride, but can't really see what's important about a long term figure. Please tell.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2012)

On my commute its 45.4 according to a route mapping website
No idea about club runs as i do not have any fancy strava/gps devices, i do know they ride leaders love hills and we went up a 23 % according to another club member on Sunday.


----------



## Oldlegs (4 Oct 2012)

33.30

but I do live in the really hilly bit of Norfolk


----------



## Crosstrailer (4 Oct 2012)

14.4


----------



## jifdave (4 Oct 2012)

Davidc said:


> No idea, don't really care much either.


 
It was something that i stumbled across whilst analyzing my data.

Most cyclists like the competition factor, it is why we use strava and such.....

thanks for your useful imput though.


----------



## Crosstrailer (4 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> I'm still winning


 
Not anymore thanks to the Essex fens


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Not anymore thanks to the Essex fens


Last time I looked 14.22 was less than 14.4 x


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Oct 2012)

For this current year, about 34ft per mile.


----------



## Crosstrailer (4 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Last time I looked 14.22 was less than 14.4 x


 
It is, only because I didn't type the second 1 !

DOH !

14.ONE 4


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2012)

It'll be falling all the time, now I'm down south but based on Garmin alone, I'm at 45ft per mile. It was 52.7ft/mile last year up north (well up central, up north is somewhere around Inverness )
Strava says its 51 this year


----------



## jefmcg (4 Oct 2012)

3.25m/km

Mostly cross London commutes


----------



## mattobrien (5 Oct 2012)

About 24 for me in hilly Suffolk


----------



## Davehateshills (6 Oct 2012)

Well for the one who hates hills, its 42ft per mile. i clearly need to move down South....... then again!


----------



## jifdave (14 Oct 2013)

almost exactly a year later and i've cycled much much further but still came out at 46ft per mile... strange


----------



## Steve Saunders (14 Oct 2013)

8300 miles so far this year, and it's currently around 34ft / mile. about 30-40% of that is the 40 mile commute (2-3 times a week) that has about 1100ft both ways so that takes the average down quite a bit. Generally weekend rides are 50+ ft/mile.


----------



## addictfreak (14 Oct 2013)

A lot of illness this year has kept my rides fairly flat so currently 32.46ft per mile


----------



## jifdave (14 Oct 2013)

to put it into some context, laurens ten dam is 79.81, pinot is 102.27


----------



## MisterStan (14 Oct 2013)

13.83 for the year. Gotta love the fens.


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2013)

47.59 per mile - average distance per ride is 40miles


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2013)

If I build up enough courage I'll climb the hefty 26.4ft/ per mile (296ft in 11.2miles).


----------



## helston90 (14 Oct 2013)

My commute to work is 64.51, little less on the way home. Shut up legs.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2013)

My standard commute up until last Wednesday was a whole 22.18.


----------



## Asa Post (14 Oct 2013)

After I filter out the turbo rides...
72.88 feet per mile.

I thought that was pretty average, but it seems it isn't.

Yay, Me


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Oct 2013)

2 or 3 thousand...ish...roughly.


----------



## jifdave (14 Oct 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> 2 or 3 thousand...ish...roughly.


thats a pretty steep hill what sort of tyres do you use to climb vertically


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Oct 2013)

jifdave said:


> thats a pretty steep hill what sort of tyres do you use to climb vertically


Oh, you know...The usual. Verti-proclimb Shwable Continentalls from Dunlop


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2013)

my commute home is 88.18ft per mile


----------



## User6179 (14 Oct 2013)

23ft per mile according to strava for last 8000 mile


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Oct 2013)

119ft per mile over the last 600 miles


----------



## nickyboy (14 Oct 2013)

93.8ft/mile. Over 300,000ft so far this year. Just seem to get used to it
My cycling treat is to ride out to Cheshire and only do about 60ft/mile.....feels like a flat ride


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Oct 2013)

2640.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2013)

I live in Illinois, so about 2.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Oct 2013)

39.60 ft/mile.


----------



## jifdave (15 Oct 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> 119ft per mile over the last 600 miles


Jesus that's more than the pros! 

Are you a ski instructor that lives at the bottom of a ski resort?


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2013)

Ended up goin a wee bit lumpier last night but still not hilly as I didn't want to stress my calf. 40.11ft per mile.


----------



## Herzog (15 Oct 2013)

Switzerland, so a respectable 101.5


----------



## Kestevan (15 Oct 2013)

Just worked it out at an avarage of 73.23 over the last 2K....mostly commuting which mainly follows the valley floor.

Fairly lumpy, but depending on the rides round here 100+ is easy to achieve (actually bloody hard to avoid some times).


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2013)

Toulbox said:


> You try riding up 20%ers and tell me that again!


Are you meant to. I thought 20%'ers were photo opportunities.


----------



## Doyleyburger (15 Oct 2013)

Since iv started riding in August

21,962 / 272 = 80.74

Many hills here


----------



## oldfatfool (15 Oct 2013)

jifdave said:


> Jesus that's more than the pros!
> 
> Are you a ski instructor that lives at the bottom of a ski resort?



My last ride was SOM and prior to that I was in the Alps for a couple of weeks http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/770km-17-400m-les-cingles-attempt-and-more.139470/#post-2648685

Truth is the month inbetween I haven't touched the bike so looks more impressive than it should


----------



## TheJDog (15 Oct 2013)

62.1 ft/mile, and I live in London. I don't think I strava my commute (40 ft/mile) very often which would bring the average down a bit.


----------



## pally83 (15 Oct 2013)

46.6 without filtering turbo sessions.


----------



## TheJDog (15 Oct 2013)

pally83 said:


> 46.6 without filtering turbo sessions.



But turbo sessions are 0 miles ridden, 0 ft climbed. They wouldn't effect the numbers.


----------



## gb155 (15 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It varies, but I just worked out that Sunday's Season of Mists hilly 100 km audax from Hebden Bridge is about 135 ft per mile!


Did you ride that one buddy?


----------



## Albert (15 Oct 2013)

I average about 1000 ft per 10 miles here in Mid-Wales.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2013)

I only climb two feet, one on the right the other on the left


----------



## Globalti (15 Oct 2013)

Just checked my rides log and a typical Ribble Valley and Bowland Fells Saturday ride of 50 miles involves about 3500 ft of climbing, so 70 feet per mile.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2013)

gb155 said:


> Did you ride that one buddy?



3 years ago - rain stopped play! Got absolutely soaked in torrential rain and DNFd with Alun plus a mate of his. There was localised flooding later!
2 years ago - did it so slowly with Alun, that we finished outside the time limit and missed the post-ride nosh!  
1 year ago - nearly dead, so no!
1 week ago - not fit enough post-illness, so did this solo ride instead.


----------



## gb155 (15 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> 3 years ago - rain stopped play! Got absolutely soaked in torrential rain and DNFd with Alun plus a mate of his. There was localised flooding later!
> 2 years ago - did it so slowly with Alun, that we finished outside the time limit and missed the post-ride nosh!
> 1 year ago - nearly dead, so no!
> 1 week ago - not fit enough post-illness, so did this solo ride instead.


Hoe about 2014, we ride it together


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2013)

gb155 said:


> Hoe about 2014, we ride it together


I'd certainly hope to be fit enough by then, so why not! (But I'll try and drag myself and you out on a forum ride before then ... )


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Oct 2013)

29.96ft per mile in Essex so far this year.


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Oct 2013)

Are you guys working this out manually or does strava or similar work out annual average climb?


----------



## Smurfy (17 Oct 2013)

Usually about 75 when on fixed.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Oct 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Are you guys working this out manually or does strava or similar work out annual average climb?


 You know the strava "bar" that you have on your signature?
If you go and take a look at it in veloviewer then there are multiple data options to display. Amongst them are height climbed. At least that's where I get mine from. You can modify the signature display like I have


----------



## gb155 (17 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'd certainly hope to be fit enough by then, so why not! (But I'll try and drag myself and you out on a forum ride before then ... )


See my pm mate


----------



## HLaB (17 Oct 2013)

Lol, I just looked at my AM commute this morning it was 21.38ft per mile (and that was probably the two railway bridges I went over) and the short trip to the bike shop was a mammoth  22.16ft per mile.


----------



## mark c (17 Oct 2013)

21.28 after 3059 miles, felt like more at the time though.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (17 Oct 2013)

Currently at 62 ft/mile over the last 28 days (cant access main profile yet on my phone


----------



## uclown2002 (17 Oct 2013)

8509 miles this year with 709774 ft climbed. 

Therefore 83.4 ft/ml


----------



## Sara_H (17 Oct 2013)

on my way home from work I climb 400ft in about 1.1 miles. Is that a lot? It feels like a lot!


----------



## andrew_s (17 Oct 2013)

I've always reckoned that 50ft/mile is an average ride, anything less than 25ft/mile is a flat ride, and 100ft/mile is a pretty hilly ride (though I've always worked in m/100km).
Back in the old days before AAA points had been invented, any event over 22m/km (115ft/mile) was a "super grimpeur", and qualified you for a gold badge. Mind you, that was worked out by contour counting on paper maps, and that doesn't read as high as a GPS does. You probably also had to do the full 200km too.


----------



## ACS (18 Oct 2013)

53.54 for this year in the flat lands of north east Fife


----------



## HLaB (18 Oct 2013)

According to Garmin Connect Iam 32.79ft per mile now but that doesn include circa 2000 miles which is mainly the flat commute which will bring that down even further last night ride was only 26.16ft per mile and this morning's commute was only 31.74ft/mile because I went up one of the local bumps on route.


----------



## gb155 (18 Oct 2013)

59.3ft per mile here


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Oct 2013)

Per my Strava profile I am at 23.19 feet per mile, but then Strava steals shed loads of elevation off me!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (19 Oct 2013)

Mines about 58 ft/mile. 5.6 mile commute with 330 ft of climbing 5 days a week. I could do 5 and 380 or 10 and 340 but this way is fun. 

When the weather improves it'll increase as I will do hill repeats at lunch to boost my climbing legs!


----------



## HLaB (19 Oct 2013)

Im only at 31.53ft per mile (Strava) even with a trip to the Alps and a couple of other mountains.


----------



## jessculter (20 Oct 2013)

46.15 commuting around the suburbs of Aberdeen. 

I thought it would be more. Bloody feels like it, especially going home.


----------



## Bay Runner (20 Oct 2013)

Sara_H said:


> on my way home from work I climb 400ft in about 1.1 miles. Is that a lot? It feels like a lot!


 

Similar to my commute. The last 1.52 miles home on my cummute is a climb of 420ft = 276ft per mile


----------

